# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  Vascular

## Vasculardiscuss

This is my little training log, I will need help and guidance from time to time and I think having a log with my current cycle, workout and diet will help address things to improve on. 

Thanks for the help and support in advance, I appreciate all the input!

I'm on week 8 of test prop 150eod, sust 150eod and just finished my anadrol today. This will change soon, I will be dropping test down to 600mg week and adding Masterson. 

I'm about to work out and I will log it later tonight.

----------


## Vasculardiscuss

Sun,may 23

BB 225 10, 10, 8, 6

BB 175 (4sec negative) 10,10

Tri set
Close grip bench 155 10,10,10,10
Landmine press 70 10,10,8,8
Shoulder ext. 25db 10,8,8,6

Incline bench 175 10,8,8,6

Abba
Leg extension
Ab wheel 
Sit ups with 25db
Side things with 25db
X6

----------


## Vasculardiscuss

Its cold and rainy, I had a 6 hour work week last week and we are rained out again today. The only thing to do in this situation is sleep late and lift wait....it's leg day, and my legs look like chop sticks

----------


## Vasculardiscuss

Mon, may 24

Deadlift 244lbs 10,10,10,8

Squat 244lbs 8,8,6

Close stance squat 205lbs 12,10,10

Lunge with plate 15, 15, 12

Calf 25x4 each calf

Ab wheel 
Sit ups with plate
Russian twist
X4

----------


## Vasculardiscuss

I'm not sure if I'm going to PCT or just blast with test p and npp for a few weeks then cruise... To blast or not to blast? That is the question.

I'm in my 30s now so I feel like hrt is in the near future

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> Mon, may 24
> 
> Deadlift 244 10,10,10,8
> 
> Squat 244 8,8,6
> 
> Close stance squat 205 12,10,10
> 
> Lunge with plate 15, 15, 12
> ...


Is that kilos or pounds?

----------


## Vasculardiscuss

That's a miss type, it's supposed to be 3's...  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Vasculardiscuss

Did a little pull circuit today

T bar row, two 45's. 15, 15, 14

Pull ups till failure. 3 sets

BB row, 155lbs. 10, 10, 8

BB curls, 95lbs. 10, 10, 10

Three set's each exercises and 2 circuit's. In other words I did that twice.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

> That's a miss type, it's supposed to be 3's...


what was supposed to be 3s???

are you talking kilos or pounds?

----------


## Vasculardiscuss

Pounds

----------


## Vasculardiscuss

Turkey burgers and some leftovers for lunch

----------


## Vasculardiscuss

Push day 
wed may 26

Super set
Incline BB 175lbs 10, 10, 8, 8
Landmine press 70lbs 12, 10, 10, 8

Triset
Military press 115lbs 10,8,8,6
Lateral raise 15lbs DB 10,10,8,8
Rear lateral. 15lbs DB 10,10,8,8

Abs

----------


## Vasculardiscuss

My fitness coach is getting a new diet and workout plan ready for me. The goal is to recomp, I'm going to start getting a lot stricter on my diet and training.

I gained around 17lbs and the water was a minimum... Untill recently, and I'm getting acne kinda bad. The sust is really kicking in and it's a little too much test.

Now it's EOD 75mg prop, 75mg mast, 175mg sust 

I'll drop bf% and gain a little then cruise on the sust until winter

----------


## Vasculardiscuss

Busy with work these last few days so I'm slacking on my log... 
Training and diet are going well.

Just thought I'd leave this here

----------


## Vasculardiscuss

Sun, may 30th

Upper body

Super set 1
Bench press 225 12,10,10,8
T-bar row. Two 45's. 15,15,15,15

Super set 2
Cable flys. 12,12,10,10
Reverse flys 12,12,10,10

Super set 3
Military press 115. 10,10,10,8
Dips with 45. 10,10,10,8

Super set 4
BB curl's 95. 10,10,10,10
Tricep extension BB. 10,10,10,10

Hammer curl 25 DB. 10,10,10,10
Close grip push up. 10,10,10,10

P.M. workout(abs)
Circuit x10
Leg raises
Jump rope
Setups
Cable crunch
Ab wheel

2.5 hours total yesterday then did yard work.

The job site is too wet to work today so I will have the day off, and I feel like I recovered well, today is leg day

----------


## Vasculardiscuss

My diet is still a little bit off. My fat is usually a little too high.

I meal prep, I just need to pay more attention to the details.

Dinner last night

----------


## Vasculardiscuss

Mon, May 31st

Leg day

Squat 155x10
245x10
295x8
295x8
265x10
265x10

Deadlift 225x8,5,4

BB lunge 115x12,10,8

Abs circuit x5
Setups 20
An wheel 10
Leg lifts 20

----------


## wango

> My diet is still a little bit off. My fat is usually a little too high.
> 
> I meal prep, I just need to pay more attention to the details.
> 
> Dinner last night


Dont know _exactly_ what that is, but it looks amazing!

Nice workouts as well. And you gotta respect the Frank Zane avi, true old school!

----------


## Vasculardiscuss

> Dammit, man! You're killing me with this awesome food!
> 
> Keep it coming though, I just like to gripe sometimes. #grumpyoldman


Is this better?.... You might not like this one, I was curling in the squat rack lol

----------


## Vasculardiscuss

Workouts are going good. I've added some light cardio and doing more circuit training with ab work almost every day.

Diet can be better, I'm getting my carbs and protein in on point every day but my overall calories are still a little bit to high because I'm going over on my fat consistently.

My wait is staying a few pounds over 170lbs and 11% bf on average.

Cycle is going good, my estrogen is down my face is not puffy lol. I lost most of the water and I feel solid with energy levels and sex drive way up... (currently cruising on test and mast)That makes my blast of test and anadrol a solid gain of 12lbs and bf down a little

I'm going to keep this recomp going for a few weeks and aim for 170+ with 10% bf it's fun and challenging for now.

----------


## Vasculardiscuss

Today was a short workout, I was running late this morning.

Superset
Incline bench. 175 10,10,10
Tbar row. Two 45's. 12,10,10

Landmine press with 45 and a 10 for ten reps 4 sets


Injection cough??? I'm not running any tren right now but I had a pretty aggressive cough right after injection. Maybe it was a coincidence. It was one of those fluid in lungs cough just like with tren, very strange.. I'm a few weeks in on prop, mast, sust "cruise" 

Also test e and deca shipped today. Should be here in a few weeks.

----------

